# We did it!!!



## LogansMommy (Apr 2, 2011)

congrats! Love his happy tail wagging the whole time!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay!! Congratulations


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Well done. He looks great in his sea of ribbons.


----------



## Colorwolf (Feb 21, 2011)

Congratulations on your's and his achievement.
He looks so proud sitting with his ribbons


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats .. way to go!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great job! congratulations!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations!!! You make a great team.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congratulations! 

I bet that 200 was a lot of fun.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congratulations!

I can't see the video, someone help me, what venue was it?


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!! It was definitely a confidence builder for me, but I'm still affraid of moving to Advanced. I picture him running around wild knocking all the pylons and signs out of place! This one was a CARO trial (we did Novice A in CKC last summer but it wasn't pretty).


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

The_Artful_Dodger said:


> . I picture him running around wild knocking all the pylons and signs out of place!


no no no no no don't think like that


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Go for advanced! They hardly notice they are off leash!
Congratulations on a great achievement!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom said:


> Go for advanced! They hardly notice they are off leash!
> Congratulations on a great achievement!


Not to mention - some of the exercises are a _lot easier_ without the fangled leash getting in the way. He looked plenty solid on loose lead in your video, I don't think you need to worry. 

I just looked up CARO, and dude... 



> In all of the above levels of competition, there is also a TEAM competition, where two handlers and their dogs each compete one half of a course. Both halves of the team have to pass their respective sections in order for a TEAM qualifying score to be earned,


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations! What a great picture with his ribbons!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats, rally can be lots of fun!


----------

